# Elbow sleeves?



## max payne (Dec 12, 2019)

Do elbow sleeves help with tendinitis? If so what ones? I am back to lifting after 8 years off and I am in my 50's. Great gains so far in terms of strength gains. I am training for power lifting as a goal. But now I have tendinitis in my elbow coming on. With the big push currently being Bench, Dead lift and leg work I am thinking of doing less barbell curls to see if it helps. I work out 4 days per week. 2 days are  2 sets of dead lifts,  5 sets + or minus depending on the week for  bench press and 3 sets  football bar work and 3 sets tricep extension  and 3 sets incline bench press. The other  2 days are  4 sets of leg press, 4 sets of hack squats and  4 sets of lat pull downs as well as 4 Sets of barbell curls.

I am above the intermediate strength range for 220 lbs in the  dead lift and bench so far. Squats I need to revamp everything, I have trouble getting deep enough so I'll start training for them from square one. That or I'll skip squats.


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 12, 2019)

I use tumeric and curcumin 2 pills 2x a day when its bad along with 5g of glutamine 3x a day 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## max payne (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll check this out. So far I'm using glucosamine/chondroitin. Time to look around at alternatives to go with it.
Thanks for the info


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 12, 2019)

No.problem.  I'm not sure if u blast and cruise , if you do maybe add 150mg deca to your cruise or possibly ostarine (sarm) they sell raw powder ostarine on bay-e ( read the last word backwards )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Dec 13, 2019)

They can work some don't expect too much. The best thing is to take time off


----------



## max payne (Dec 14, 2019)

REHH said:


> They can work some don't expect too much. The best thing is to take time off



I am wondering what time you might think to take off?  Right now I am at the end of my bench cycle and almost the end of the dead lift.  I thought of dropping to a 60% to 75% work out plan for a month. I don't take anything for enhancement.


----------



## Montego (Dec 14, 2019)

Sleeves can help with tendinitis DURING TRAINING yes.

Depending on thickness, they can offer more support at the joint but, they help keep the area warm which is what yields the most benefit


----------



## Anabolik2k (Dec 15, 2019)

Montego said:


> Sleeves can help with tendinitis DURING TRAINING yes.
> 
> Depending on thickness, they can offer more support at the joint but, they help keep the area warm which is what yields the most benefit



This ^^

I use the Tuff Wraps compression cuffs, really helps while training, gets me thru it.

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://tuffwraps.com/collections/compression-cuffs/products/tuff-cuff-4-stiff-compression-support-black-out[/FONT]


----------



## Drock138 (Feb 11, 2020)

I had elbow tendinitis last year and I bought a tight elbow sleeve at Walmart. It definitely helped during training and allowed me to resume my normal workout schedule much faster. I heard peptides  like BPC-157 and TB-500 work wonders... I didn?t do anything with that though.


----------

